# Topic for discussion: Do girls use pickup lines on guys?



## ASH (Jan 4, 2005)

Do they need too?

Have you ever had one used on you or used it on a guy..?

Do they really work?


----------



## NeutralGood (Jan 4, 2005)

I've had, "Do you know where I can find a hot dog because I have some empty buns."

No it didn't work.

No girls don't have too use pick up lines.  Guys don't need to use them either.  Pick-up lines have been created for those that wish to have one night stands.  It's just a clever, and I use that term loosely, to say, "Hey you wanna do it?"


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 4, 2005)

I found that "Hi!" can work really well for just about any girl on any guy 

AR


----------



## Turanil (Jan 4, 2005)

Some girls have a pick-up line that rarely works well, unless the guy is willing to take advantage of it (and is a clever liar): _"How much do you earn?"_

Otherwise, an excellent one would be (never heard it though): _"I just wanted meaningless sex with you."_


Oh well, I admit to be a mysoginist sometimes...


----------



## Turanil (Jan 4, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Otherwise, an excellent one would be (*never heard it though*): "I just wanted meaningless sex with you."




To tell the truth, I heard it once in my life. I absolutely didn't know the girl who asked me "_Do you want that we make love tonight?_". The end result was that I was scared and declined. It was so unexpected and unusual...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 4, 2005)

I once had a drunk girl grab my hand and put it on her breast. She asked me "Do you think my boobs are too big or too small?" I answered with "They fit my hand..." and she kissed me and, um, well...


----------



## diaglo (Jan 4, 2005)

I had a girl use this one on me:

Kiss me, I want to make my boyfriend jealous.

 

what can i  say... i was pretty drunk at the time. and she thot my name was steve.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jan 4, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> I had a girl use this one on me:
> 
> Kiss me, I want to make my boyfriend jealous.
> 
> ...




I had this same line used on me. It worked. The guy was livid and broke it off with her right there.

And somehow, that spoiled the mood and my chances with her)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, yes they do but most pick up lines made by girls are missed by guys and I mean missed by freaking miles!    

Examples: 
We should get together and see a movie.
Hello, my name is Bambi and I think you are cute.
You, know she is not your type, you need...​
Guys, will miss the pie in the face if their attention is somewhere else!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 4, 2005)

I can't say I've ever used a pickup line on a guy.  I am pretty shy when it comes to interaction with guys, though.  

But, when I was still a part of the dating scene, I would change my MSN name to catch the attention of my crush or wear a shirt from a band that he liked... so, it was more like a pickup routine than a "line".


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 4, 2005)

Most women I've been with didn't use lines to show interest; they used body language.


----------



## tarchon (Jan 5, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Some girls have a pick-up line that rarely works well, unless the guy is willing to take advantage of it (and is a clever liar): _"How much do you earn?"_



"Hm... how much do you cost?"


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 5, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> The guy was livid and broke it off with her right there.



I'm still livid, you bastid!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 5, 2005)

Does "Will you hold my drink while I tie my shoe?" count if it was immediately followed by tonsil hockey?


----------



## ASH (Jan 5, 2005)

I have found that in my past I have not really used pick up lines, but rather excessive flirting. Any girl that I know that has used pick up lines ends up with meaningless sex (which has been the goal in some cases) rather than relationships.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2005)

I've never known a woman who used pick up lines, most of the women who asked me out had to hit me over the head with something.


----------



## ASH (Jan 5, 2005)

I have noticed that men can be oblivious to a womans implications...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> I have noticed that men can be oblivious to a womans implications...




Ya, in college my friends told me I was immune to flirting cause I never picked up on it at all.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 5, 2005)

I get the feeling that I get lots of pick up lines without my knowing it.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I get the feeling that I get lots of pick up lines without my knowing it.




dude, actually I wasn't hitting on you.......


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 5, 2005)

Um.... I think Crothian should stop smoking crack.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 5, 2005)

I've had women use pickup lines, but it always seems odd.  Not that I haven't acquiesed to their demands... 

Seriously though, most women I've known tend to be pretty subtle about these things when it's not a one night stand.  They definitely tend to use more body language... they'll sit closer to you, find excuses to touch you, that sort of thing.  They'll make vague hints when they talk to you, thinking they're being obvious but not really.  Of course, we men are obtuse, so... 

It seems to be a big cause of frustration for women too, that men are dense.  Men are more straightforward creatures, and subtlety is a lost art.


----------



## Shemeska (Jan 5, 2005)

Not that I've noticed really except in one case. Most women in my experience have used more subtle means.

And that one exception I noted was followed up by dating, lots of cuteness, around 6 months of happiness, and two and a half years of emotional abuse and mindless sex. Not worth getting drug through the mud, even if she was a nymphomaniac. Thankfully every women I've since met has been not that screwed up, and quite pleasant (even introducing me to DnD in one case, even if she turned down dating, anyone, repeatedly).


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 5, 2005)

I've known a few girls over the years who've approached me with what could be considered a "line," but for the most part I think women tend to be a bit more subtle.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 5, 2005)

Most of my friends that are girls use pick up lines the exact same way I do, as a source of humour.


----------



## ASH (Jan 5, 2005)

Thats the best way to use pick up lines.  Everyone wants someone who can be funny!


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 5, 2005)

True, but since none of us are the ones for casual sex that usually comes from pick up lines, it's just a dorky way to entertain ourselves and parody the amazingly (and sadly) large percentage of the population that use them seriously.


----------



## NeutralGood (Jan 5, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Some girls have a pick-up line that rarely works well, unless the guy is willing to take advantage of it (and is a clever liar): _"How much do you earn?"_
> 
> Otherwise, an excellent one would be (never heard it though): _"I just wanted meaningless sex with you."_
> 
> ...




I've gotten this before, but it was, "What kinda car do you drive?"  Why is that question followed by "Hello."?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 5, 2005)

One girl glared at me through a windowpane once.....I went to talk to her and we became really good friends, eventually got to a serious romance, but then her family moved. Long distance relationships suck.


----------



## ASH (Jan 5, 2005)

God I know that. I dated a guy for a total of 3yrs half of that we lived 5 hrs apart.  Long distance relationships seldom work.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Jan 5, 2005)

On a whim, I wore a tuxedo to a Christmas party once.  I was the only one at the party dressed so formally.

A woman I'd never met approached me and said, "What's with the tuxedo?"  We talked for a while, the went back to mingling with other party-goers.

Later, when I was conversing with someone else, she strode resolutely across the room, put her hand on my chest, said, "Excuse me," to the person I was talking with, and pushed me away from the conversation so she could ask me out.

We dated two years.

Some women use a line.  Other women grab you bodily.   

Warrior Poet


----------



## tarchon (Jan 5, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> True, but since none of us are the ones for casual sex that usually comes from pick up lines, it's just a dorky way to entertain ourselves and parody the amazingly (and sadly) large percentage of the population that use them seriously.




Er... yeah... I would never think of doing that.   

When they're so inclined, women tend to touch more than talk.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jan 5, 2005)

> I have noticed that men can be oblivious to a womans implications...




Or create some on their own when none exist.   :\


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 5, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Or create some on their own when none exist.   :\





From my experience girls seem to do this a lot more than the boys.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 5, 2005)

NeutralGood said:
			
		

> I've gotten this before, but it was, "What kinda car do you drive?"




Jon? Jon Favreau? Is that you?



AR


----------



## Torm (Jan 5, 2005)

In junior high, in the middle of a harry-met-sally-esque conversation about dating and relations between men and women, a girl suddenly announced to me that she didn't believe I could pass "the gentleman's test." I asked what this was, and it turned out to be a test to see whether or not a guy could stand naked, with an attractive naked girl standing directly in front of him, without "having a reaction." Well, I was certain I could, she was certain I couldn't, and before long pride and bullheadedness (on my part, anyway) led to the test being administered. I passed - I was too much of a nerd to be thinking about baseball, but the same principle was involved.

I'm still not certain if this was a "pick-up", or if she originally intended to use this to embarass me somehow, but regardless, we ended up very good friends afterward   , and before long I ended up going out with her best friend, "Jessica" (see Worst Dates Ever thread), for a while. :\

Along similar lines, after I moved to South Carolina, girls at the high school here had a challenge they would issue to guys, sometimes, to let them put their hand on your knee and slowly work their way upward while you whistled, betting you couldn't whistle "all the way up." After "the gentleman's test", this was a cakewalk   , and I became a source of fascination for an entire chorus class full of young ladies one day, as they determined that they just "must not have found the right girl to do it yet..."


----------



## Laurel (Jan 5, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Do they need too?
> 
> Have you ever had one used on you or used it on a guy..?
> 
> Do they really work?



I have never used one, and I don't think I have heard of one.  Except the initial 'hi'

I will say that if body language could be counted though, then heck yeah girls have pick up lines.  Some are the hair flip, some are the wink, some have any number of 'moves.'  In some cases I think these end up speaking louder then words, and still keeps it as the guy making the first move- somehow.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 5, 2005)

Waitaminute!  So with a lot of girls, simple conversation is a sign of attraction?    

Heck, I'm not a simple guy.  I'm as complicated as most women, if not more so.  But if you're going to show interest in someone, casual speech is not the way to go.  Jeez.  All that says is:  "I can stand being in your presence."  To me, some subtlety is nice, but this is like telling someone you want to eviscerate them by glancing at them for half a second.

Doesn't help me out either way, since I have the curse of being attracted to women who are already in relationships, and attract women who only want a roll in the hay.  

Y'know, I'm a nice guy.  I expect my potention SO's to exercise some control over their loins, so I do the same.  I just KNOW that if I start looking for meaningless sex, all of the flirtation directed towards me will cease instantly, as if the entire female population of the planet has some worldwide telepathic link/'player' RADAR.

Ugh.


----------



## Afrodyte (Jan 5, 2005)

*while pretending to be reading EN World for the fun of it...*



> I just KNOW that if I start looking for meaningless sex, all of the flirtation directed towards me will cease instantly, as if the entire female population of the planet has some worldwide telepathic link/'player' RADAR.




*saves this on the Women's Worldwide Telecybernetic Network Database, finds Angcuru's real name, address, SSN and credit card numbers, marks the folder with a red DANGER sticker, and files it away in the Black File Cabinet stored in a secret subterranean office space.*

I believe the Grays will be quite interested in the scientific data they can obtain from you, Mr. Angcuru.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 5, 2005)

Eek!


----------



## devilish (Jan 5, 2005)

Afrodyte said:
			
		

> *saves this on the Women's Worldwide Telecybernetic Network Database, finds Angcuru's real name, address, SSN and credit card numbers, marks the folder with a red DANGER sticker, and files it away in the Black File Cabinet stored in a secret subterranean office space.*
> 
> I believe the Grays will be quite interested in the scientific data they can obtain from you, Mr. Angcuru.




Dude -- you are Sooooooo hosed!


----------



## Allanon (Jan 6, 2005)

Pick up lines used on me:

"Can you drive me home? I hate cycling in the rain."... ended up sleeping with me for two weeks after which we broke up (not compatible in the least).

"Strange but I feel I can really open up to you", after which I felt she was creeping me out (she had already started to stroke my thigh after barely talking to my for 5 minutes) and I quickly dumped her with a friend of mine. 

Those were the only two I've ever noticed. But as some have already stated I could have been completely oblivious to the rest.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 6, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Dude -- you are Sooooooo hosed!



*hides in the bushes*


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 6, 2005)

NeutralGood said:
			
		

> I've had, "Do you know where I can find a hot dog because I have some empty buns."
> 
> No it didn't work.



Dude, I'd've been all over that!


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jan 9, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Yes, yes they do but most pick up lines made by girls are missed by guys and I mean missed by freaking miles!
> 
> Examples:
> We should get together and see a movie.
> ...




Case in point, I was walking a female friend home one night and we were discussing the fact that I tend to miss signals that girls drop. I stated "It would take me getting smacked in the head to realize a girl liked me."
*smack*
"OW!  What was that for?!?!?"

Seriously.... I kid you not.


----------



## nerfherder (Jan 9, 2005)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> Case in point, I was walking a female friend home one night and we were discussing the fact that I tend to miss signals that girls drop. I stated "It would take me getting smacked in the head to realize a girl liked me."
> *smack*
> "OW!  What was that for?!?!?"
> 
> Seriously.... I kid you not.



LMFAO!  Out of all the dating/chat-up lines posts I've seen over the last week or so, this one made me laugh the loudest.  Kudos to the girl for having a quick wit.  Did you end up dating?

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jan 9, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> LMFAO!  Out of all the dating/chat-up lines posts I've seen over the last week or so, this one made me laugh the loudest.  Kudos to the girl for having a quick wit.  Did you end up dating?
> 
> Cheers,
> Liam




Yes actually we did. It didn't last long however. We both realized shortly after that there just wasn't a "spark". She did set me up with her best friend tho, and we've been together for 8 years.


----------



## Mercule (Jan 9, 2005)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> Seriously.... I kid you not.




I'm right there with you.

In college, a gal I was mad about said, "Hey, you want to come home with me over Valentine's weekend?"

My response: "Sorry.  A couple of people from my dorm floor (including her ex) were talking about doing something because none of us have a date."

Oy!  I was dense.  It took me over another year to figure it out -- during which time I'd set her up with... 2? other guys.  And, even when one of us was dating someone else, everyone who didn't expressly know otherwise assumed we were a couple.  Did I mention I was an idiot?

Happily enough, though, we'll be celebrating our 10th anniversary this summer and our third child will be here later this month.


----------



## nerfherder (Jan 9, 2005)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> Yes actually we did. It didn't last long however. We both realized shortly after that there just wasn't a "spark". She did set me up with her best friend tho, and we've been together for 8 years.



Sounds like she was a decent woman then.  My last girlfriend & I broke up for the same reason, and we've remained very good friends.

Back to the topic on hand, I can't remember a girl using a pickup line, per se, on me, but relationships have moved from friendship to... more... with phrases like "do you find me attractive?" and "you can put your things in the spare room, but you won't be sleeping there tonight"...

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 10, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> In college, a gal I was mad about said, "Hey, you want to come home with me over Valentine's weekend?"
> 
> My response: "Sorry.  A couple of people from my dorm floor (including her ex) were talking about doing something because none of us have a date."



If you missed this, I'd be surprised if you don't have your own gravitational pull.


----------



## Mercule (Jan 10, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> If you missed this, I'd be surprised if you don't have your own gravitational pull.




Well, that'd explain the attraction, then (yuk, yuk).  It definitely had nothing to do with my sparkling intellect.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 10, 2005)

I had a good friend in college whom I had always wanted to date, but it never worked out.  She graduated a year before me and during that summer she and I drove cross-country to the new house her parents had bought so we could meet the moving truck there.  Four days in the car, three nights in hotels, a week by ourselves in the new house and I never picked up on the lines she was dropping on me.  It wasn't for a few years and after I was happily married to someone else that I figured it out.  In my defense, in college we had always been flirty with each other, but she had never wanted to push things further.  I just assumed that was the case on that trip.


----------



## Psion (Jan 10, 2005)

It's been my experience that women don't drop pick up lines so much as create openings for pick up lines.

Example (and it should be noted that this is a gamer girl): I was playing with my normal group of gamer friends at college at the library, and a gamer girl I know who never hangs out with that particular group shows up to say hi. I'm playing the Americans in a game of Axis & Allies. She grabs one of my transports and starts playing around with it, moving it around the map, finally ending with the transport at Brazil.

Me (picking up on the opening for once in my life): "Say, speaking of which, _Brazil_ is playing at the student Union tonight. Wanna go see it?"

I gotta say though, with my wife, it was totally a facial expression thing that let me know she was interested.


----------

